# Thoughts on Malaysian trumpet snails?



## N&D (Dec 22, 2019)

I want to get some Malaysian trumpet snails to help dig through the sandy substrate but I was wondering when would be a good time to add them into a newly planted tank. Will they unearth my plants? Or will my plants be alright? Should I wait awhile for the roots to grow in a bit more densely? I know people think they’re pests because they reproduce so quickly but I don’t mind that. But I am also open to suggestions for another type of snail that are good diggers, won’t eat plants, won’t get too big and won’t reproduce as fast. My tank is only 15g and heavily planted.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I have read the benefits of MTS tunnelling through substrates. Totally over rated.
If I could add pics, I’d add some of population explosions. They detract from your aquascape. 

Assassins can’t keep them in check either. Once you got them you got them. 
I heard pea puffers don’t eat them but curious if that is true. The snails get pretty big. Anyone else?

If you plan to add them anyways, they will not uproot plants, so infect your tank at any time you choose. I can give you all the snails you’d like


----------



## N&D (Dec 22, 2019)

I read that MTS shells are too thick for pea puffers beaks and can actually do some damage to the puffer. But pea puffers wouldn’t be an option in my community tank anyways. I was thinking of getting assassins if the snail population got too out of hand.. but maybe I’ll have to do some more research on how effective they are.


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Like how deep is your substrate? Unless it's aggressively deep I wouldn't worry about the need to disrupt the sand all that much.


----------



## N&D (Dec 22, 2019)

I’d say a couple inches? Maybe 3 at most near the back of the tank.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, I agree with Oto, I wouldn't worry about 3" deep substrate. And yes MTS will swarm a tank, and once they are in, they are pretty much there for good - the good thing is you will likely not see them during the day, but man do they come out at night. Pea puffers will eat the foot of the snail, and leave the rest of the shell. The problem is that when the snails come out, the puffers are asleep. And vice versa. They are good for providing a food source for the puffers though - When I kept pea puffer, I used to catch a few at night and then crush and feed them to the puffers during the day. My puffers always went for a freshly crushed snail.


----------



## Andrei_ierdnA (Nov 21, 2020)

I know this is an old thread and the OP (N&D) has already made a decision on whether to get MTS or not. But I will still post here for future reference for others.

I am a big fan of MTS and strongly believe their benefits outweigh any minor annoyances (which are mostly aesthetically related).
From personal experience, I would avoid adding adult MTS into a newly planted tank, as they will actually move the substrate enough to dislodge some of the plants (especially carpet type foreground plants). Instead you can add baby MTS to a newly planted tank, or allow your plants to establish themselves for 3-4 weeks before introducing adult MTS.

Having MTS in a heavily planted tank means that you will never have to gravel vac, which is huge benefit for you and your plants. 
Also they will keep churning the top 1-2" of your substrate and keep it looking _so fresh, so clean_. :bigsmile:
I would NEVER keep a freshwater tank without Malaysian trumpet snails, especially a planted one.

By the way - snails do NOT have population explosions without YOU...it's not a snail problem, it's a YOU problem - because you are overfeeding.

PS:
There is one real potential drawback of having MTS or bladder snails - depending what filtration you have - they can enter your filter and damage the impeller (or get it stuck). If you have a power filter (hang-on-back, canister) you may want to add a sponge pre-filter, or a stainless steel mesh over the intake.


----------

